# MOVED: iui treatment guidence



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

This topic has been moved to Fertility through Cancer Board.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=327012.0

I'm so sorry to hear of your struggles 
I've moved your post to a board where you will hopefully have a greater chance of replies and support from people who have been through similar experiences 

Angie x


----------

